# Does anyone know these poachers?



## buckbuster01 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know these poachers?


----------



## buddylee (Mar 21, 2014)

What county ?


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

Randolph


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 22, 2014)

Black guys hog hunting with what appears to be dogos. Should not be hard to figure out.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 22, 2014)

If you find out who they are let me know as my lease is in Randolph and we are ate up with hogs


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 22, 2014)

poachers? thems good ol boys just retrieving there family pets. they couldnt just leave there fine hounds out there alone


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 23, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> If you find out who they are let me know as my lease is in Randolph and we are ate up with hogs



Just say the word and ill be there


----------



## olcowman (Mar 23, 2014)

I believe that big ol' boy in the back in the overalls oughtta be pretty easy to track down? He's probably still out there on y'alls lease a sitting somewhere trying to catch his breath?


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> If you find out who they are let me know as my lease is in Randolph and we are ate up with hogs



What part of Randolph county is your club?


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 25, 2014)

+1 on the location.  I'm also on a lease in Randolph county.  Actually, that bend in the road looks familiar.  That wouldn't be near the Stewart county line would it?


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

idsman75 said:


> +1 on the location.  I'm also on a lease in Randolph county.  Actually, that bend in the road looks familiar.  That wouldn't be near the Stewart county line would it?



Yes, VERY close!


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 26, 2014)

buckbuster01 said:


> Yes, VERY close!



THought I recognized it.  I know exactly where those guys are walking.  A friend of mine from whom my club leases land owns the property adjacent and north of yours.  I'll pass it along to the president of the club that leases that part of his land.  We lease land further west in Randolph county from the same friend.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe obama said they could hunt it


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 23, 2014)

Florida Curdog said:


> Maybe obama said they could hunt it



hahahaha


----------



## 95g atl (May 10, 2014)

Florida Curdog said:


> Maybe obama said they could hunt it



hahaha!!!!


----------



## MFOSTER (May 10, 2014)

Dats t-rat ands moons pie getting us'es some bab-b-q for my people's gets together


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2015)




----------

